# Any TwoKinds Fans Out there



## Draakc from State Farm (Mar 25, 2019)

My FAVORITE Comic EVER 
Heck my favorite book EVEN


----------



## Asher Grey (Mar 25, 2019)

Never read it, have had someone request art from it tho


----------



## TR273 (Mar 25, 2019)

I'm just going to say yes...


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Apr 20, 2019)

TR273 said:


> I'm just going to say yes...
> View attachment 57958


Well THAT is awesome...


----------



## Skittles (Apr 20, 2019)

Love it! Should really catch up with it though..


----------



## Pipistrele (Apr 20, 2019)

Just like with many other anthro-themed webcomics, I have a love-hate relationship with TwoKinds - I want to love it because basic concept is genuinely interesting and artwork is also pleasant, but I can't help but dislike it because 1) lots of mindless fanservice, and 2) plot that eventually goes into "bad Final Fantasy fanfic" territory with frivolous edge and angst. A lot of furry webcomics (especially the ones started in 2000s) end up going through the same exact cycle, and I honestly wonder why.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 20, 2019)

All comics go through that cycle, not just anthro.

New 52, Rebirth, Heroes Reborn, Infinity Wars, Crisis.

Lol,  Babewatch.

About time for it to restart.  If not, it’ll become obscure even for an underground comic


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Apr 21, 2019)

Pipistrele said:


> Just like with many other anthro-themed webcomics, I have a love-hate relationship with TwoKinds - I want to love it because basic concept is genuinely interesting and artwork is also pleasant, but I can't help but dislike it because 1) lots of mindless fanservice, and 2) plot that eventually goes into "bad Final Fantasy fanfic" territory with frivolous edge and angst. A lot of furry webcomics (especially the ones started in 2000s) end up going through the same exact cycle, and I honestly wonder why.


honestly I consider it not to be a "furry webcomic" considering the WRITER himslef isn't a furry its more like zootopia where the major audience is of furries but it wasn't made by furries 
to me I would only call it a "furry webcomic" if its writen by a furry but that's just my opinion


----------



## Bink (Apr 21, 2019)

I may or may not be.
Kathrin also may or may not have been my first female furry crush.



_Drools... shakes head _erm.. the comic picked up and I really grew on it as the author matured.


----------



## Jndrew Aackson (Apr 21, 2019)

TR273 said:


> I'm just going to say yes...
> View attachment 57958


you lucky frick


----------



## Shadow of Bucephalus (May 5, 2019)

Oh, yes!
I've been following-along for hell, practically as long as it's been posted online!
Seeing the improvements in the Artists' style, the intriguing storyline(s), has made this (IMHO), one of THE best Anthro Comics ever produced.
Few manage to survive a year, much less the duration of this one.  Tom has proven that if the dedication/ambition is there, nothing will stop it!


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (May 5, 2019)

Hell yeah! Been a fan of it for a couple years now. There were nearly a thousand comics to catch up on when I discovered it. That took a few days.


----------



## Coltshan000 (May 5, 2019)

I love Twokinds! Anyone want to do an rp based off it?


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (May 5, 2019)

Absolutely!


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 15, 2019)

I like it. I hear it is made by Markeplier's brother which is interesting.


----------



## Coltshan000 (Aug 15, 2019)

Liberonscien said:


> I like it. I hear it is made by Markeplier's brother which is interesting.


Thank you so much! Would you like to use Discord or Facebook Messenger?


----------



## Coltshan000 (Aug 15, 2019)

Still looking


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 15, 2019)

Coltshan000 said:


> Thank you so much! Would you like to use Discord or Facebook Messenger?


For what?


----------



## Coltshan000 (Aug 17, 2019)

For role-play medium


----------



## Flora1997 (Sep 9, 2019)

HELL YEAH


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Sep 9, 2019)

Flora1997 said:


> HELL YEAH


HELL YEAH!!!!!


----------



## florance the fox (Nov 4, 2019)

*raises hand slowly* me


----------

